# Husband Deploying from Trenton-seeing him off?



## CherryBlossom (9 Mar 2010)

We are based in Gagetown NB but my husband has to fly to Petawawa and deploy a couple of days later to Afghanistan from Trenton. I don't want to miss being able to say goodbye... If I make the trip there, will I get to see him off? I assume Pet families get to do so...or do they have to say their goodbyes at home? Thanks.


----------



## greentoblue (9 Mar 2010)

Petawawa - if there is a DAG (Departure Assistance Group - which normally there is) that's when the troops say their goodbyes.  The DAG is normally in a Drill Hall.

Trenton - Normally what happens in Trenton is that all the troops wait in the 2 Air Mov Sqn passenger (Pax) terminal prior to boarding.  If the plane arrives from another destination with Pax and there is a significant time between flights they normally dissembark the troops and have them wait in the terminal. If you know the date of the flight or flight number you can call the Pax terminal and ask if the troops will be disembarked and for how long to see if you want to see him off from there.  Families have come out to the Pax terminal to see people to deployment.  Its not something that is encouraged but not forbidden either, at least in my experience and I've deployed three times through Trenton and sent people through there multiple times.  I know lots of guys based out west who've had their families come out to see them.  Another idea - which has also been done many times - is to meet your husband at the terminal and take him out to the Pizza Hut across the way.  You can have your reunion and get him something to eat for the flight.  Assuming he gets permission from his chalk commander or chain-of-command to go of course.


----------



## Cleared Hot (10 Mar 2010)

Goodbyes are a very personal thing and everyone handles them differently but IMO don't go.  I understand that it is about both the member and the family but the worst part of leaving is always the "breaking contact" if you will.  The longer it takes to say goodbye the longer it prolongs the awkwardness and sadness.  Once he gets on the bus he will have a different support structure and his attention will start to shift to the job ahead.  A second goodbye just disrupts that, especially when he is one of the only ones whose family comes to see him off... again.   Don't worry, he will miss you, but he won't be alone or lonely.  Goodbye can happen anywhere, Gagetown, Pet or Trenton, so do something special before he leaves if you want but once he's gone consider that the start of tour and let him focus.  It's cleaner and easier for everyone.  Good Luck!


----------



## Evocatus (10 Mar 2010)

For the past 30 years, my lovely wife has not been able to endure the Drill Hall goodbyes.  We did our groping in the front hallway, as I headed out the door, and met each other the same way 6-7-8 months later.

My son's tour however; she was in the drill hall and at the terminal; wouldn't have missed it.

different stokes for different folks...


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Mar 2010)

When I deployed from Trenton in Aug 08, we were told that we would be locked away in the terminal, families forbidden.  They (read: "Sergeant Major Scream", as we called her) were wrong.  My mom, dad, etc, all live in Belleville, and they came to say goodbye.  The funny thing, my wife/kids etc were still here in Gagetown.  The flight actually came to F'ton to pick up some dudes from here.  So, I got to say goodbye to mom etc in Trenton, and then my family (again) in Fredericton.  So, check if his flight will stop in F'ton: who knows, you may get to see him here without that 12+hour drive.


----------



## Gramps (10 Mar 2010)

They do allow families at the Pax terminal, if you want to know if the flight travels through Fredericton (I doubt it will but you never know) send me the flight details via PM, I can let you know if it is passing through your area.


----------



## armychick2009 (10 Mar 2010)

I had to actually both times drive and pick up my (now ex) from Trenton. He was posted at a base that was NOT going on tour but providing support to one who did. We had many hours of waiting there before he left. 

Coming back, it was weird. Everyone has changed and you have to play this "game" of "who's left that hasn't met someone" and try to recognise your spouse. Sometimes they grew beards, sometimes they've gain/lost weight and they normally look really tired and grumpy 

THEN when you meet them again, that's a pretty good feeling.

But, not everyone had the "luxury" of dropping/picking them up. I guess your S/O will have to figure that part out, if possible!


----------



## CherryBlossom (11 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the advice and info. It is a long way to go for a short goodbye...and I probably wouldn't feel the need quite so much if he were leaving home one day and deploying from there the next, but I understand he will have to be there for a few days before making the 'big trip'...thus losing those last days at home as well as the send-off. So often there is no control and nothing we can do to make these situations better...if this time it is doable, it will be worth it.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Mar 2010)

CherryBlossom
Having done both, dropped off in Trenton (the timings kept changing, waited for almost 6 hrs) and last tour we did it at the drill hall, I know my husband much preferred the drill hall send off.  So, you might want to ask him what he would like.

Whether you decide to do it in Gagetown, Trenton, where ever, you still have to say goodbye and it's always hard.  And it's a long drive home all by yourself.  
But, you do need to decide what is best for the both of you. 
Good luck,
Robin


----------

